# what time do ff flights show up?



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm not even sure what to put in to a search to find it.  

If I'm looking for ff flights, and I need to look 330 days out, when do those flights show up?  Is it 12:01 a.m.?  And if so, what time zone?  

Tomorrow is the 330 days out for me and I don't know if I can start looking at 9:01 p.m. Pacific time, or whether I'd have to wait until 12:01 a.m. tomorrow?  

TIA


----------



## SherryS (Aug 28, 2008)

In the past, my experience has been that they show up at 12:01 a.m. in the time zone of their headquarters.  (Delta at 12:01 a.m. eastern time because Atlanta is in the eastern time zone)  Things are different now.....seats don't always show up exactly on the date or time you could have expected in the past!!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks.  Now I just need to figure out where United is headquartered.  I _should_ be able to do that.


----------



## mlfrancis (Aug 28, 2008)

*United is HQ in Chicago*

Central ... but I'm not sure it goes with the time zone where they are - I seem to think it's always Eastern.

However ... with things being as tight as they are now, I'm finding that the airlines don't necessarily release the seats when they used to ... and not as many.  United does seem to be the most liberal in terms of mileage requirements, tho.

The 330 days applies to your return flight, not the outbound.  You may be able to put a hold on the outbound until the return is released, but that varies from airline to airline ... you'll have to speak with an agent about that.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2008)

I know it's return.  That's what I've been waiting for.  I've been checking and so far I would have been able to get all four tickets with the minimum amount of miles.  But, when I checked today, for Saturday to Saturday flights I wasn't seeing the times I want.  So, I may have to bite the bullet again this year and get some of the tickets using standard awards. :annoyed:   At least we have the miles available.  The price per ticket was over $1000.


----------



## mlfrancis (Aug 28, 2008)

*United flights*

good luck ... I tried to use USAirways miles on UAL a month or so ago - I wanted 2 FC tickets.  USAirways couldn't see more than 1 seat on UAL; however, when I called UAL, they had several at the saver miles.  I had to end up using standard miles on US to get coach tickets for the same amount of miles that UAL wanted for FC.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lest anyone think one must book at the earliest possible moment...
I recently did a R/T from Florida to NYC with low-miles FF seats that I booked only about 30 days out.
It wasn't exactly the times I wanted (6AM departure), but I did get suitable seats.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Lest anyone think one must book at the earliest possible moment...
> I recently did a R/T from Florida to NYC with low-miles FF seats that I booked only about 30 days out.
> It wasn't exactly the times I wanted (6AM departure), but I did get suitable seats.



I need 4 seats on a flight from SFO to KOA (Kona) during the summer.  I would NEVER wait that long.


----------



## scotlass (Aug 28, 2008)

*United*

I just booked next summer for London, two seats.  I started 330 days out for the outbound and United let me put it on hold for 3 weeks until the return flight was scheduled.  Even after I booked the return, there were several seats for the full round trip available on my dates.  You can only do this with United and not any of their partners.  The flights have to be on United itself.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2008)

scotlass said:


> I just booked next summer for London, two seats.  I started 330 days out for the outbound and United let me put it on hold for 3 weeks until the return flight was scheduled.  Even after I booked the return, there were several seats for the full round trip available on my dates.  You can only do this with United and not any of their partners.  The flights have to be on United itself.



Wish I'd know this sooner.  But, then again, I've never known United to hold until the return flight could be booked.  I've tried in the past and was told no. Did you have to pay any extra fee for this?


----------



## scotlass (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't realize it either until I read somewhere either here or on flyertalk that United did this.  One of the forums has a United employee that posts and he/she posted this so that's the only way I knew.  I hesitate to say this, but it was almost too easy!!!  There are still flights available on their website, but I paid the extra $25 per ticket to do it on the phone and guarantee that the roundtrip was available.  I was afraid that if I released the outbound seats when the return was available, I would not get the same flight so I paid for that.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's the end of my saga.

Last night just after 10:00 p.m. Pacific Time I was able to see 4 r/t flights SFO to KOA departing on July 11 with a return on July 26.  All 4 were available with saver awards.  So, I click continue, and get an error message.  I called the Premier Customer Service number and I'm told by two separate reps that even though I can see the flights, and select them, I cannot purchase them yet.  I asked about the possibility of holding the outbound until the return was available and was told again, that I couldn't do that.  So, either I'm asking the wrong question, or got the wrong reps.  I was just more upset that the website was showing me flights available that I couldn't actually "get".

This morning I went in and was able to get 4 saver awards seats.  Total cost $20.


----------



## jimbiggs (Aug 31, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Here's the end of my saga.
> 
> Last night just after 10:00 p.m. Pacific Time I was able to see 4 r/t flights SFO to KOA departing on July 11 with a return on July 26.  All 4 were available with saver awards.  So, I click continue, and get an error message.  I called the Premier Customer Service number and I'm told by two separate reps that even though I can see the flights, and select them, I cannot purchase them yet.  I asked about the possibility of holding the outbound until the return was available and was told again, that I couldn't do that.  So, either I'm asking the wrong question, or got the wrong reps.  I was just more upset that the website was showing me flights available that I couldn't actually "get".
> 
> This morning I went in and was able to get 4 saver awards seats.  Total cost $20.




That's awesome!  Congratulations.  Good to hear a success story once in a while.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Lest anyone think one must book at the earliest possible moment…I recently did a R/T from Florida to NYC with low-miles FF seats that I booked only about 30 days out. It wasn't exactly the times I wanted (6AM departure), but I did get suitable seats.





Luanne said:


> I need 4 seats on a flight from SFO to KOA (Kona) during the summer.  I would NEVER wait that long.




I book my FF tickets to Hawaii as soon as I have my TS reservation, usually 9 months out.

That said, in January at the last minute I decided to go with my husband who had a conference in the Big Island.  I got FF tickets with only 2 weeks prior.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 31, 2008)

Depending on when you travel, its possible to get the cheapest mileage award after 330 days. Last week I booked a minimum miles Round trip DAY to LGW Business Class Award leaving 11 Oct on UseLess Airways.

If its in the summer season, its a whole different ball game.

Cheers


----------



## skim118 (Sep 3, 2008)

scotlass said:


> I didn't realize it either until I read somewhere either here or on flyertalk that United did this.  One of the forums has a United employee that posts and he/she posted this so that's the only way I knew.  I hesitate to say this, but it was almost too easy!!!  There are still flights available on their website, but I paid the extra $25 per ticket to do it on the phone and guarantee that the roundtrip was available.  I was afraid that if I released the outbound seats when the return was available, I would not get the same flight so I paid for that.



I am trying to get 3 United FF tickets to Maui for late July 2009 & the United agent was unwilling to hold the outbound tickets the way American Airlines would do without any hesitation.  Then I basically booked 3 FF tickets online & the return on the next day.  I am planning to call United when the return window opens up 15 days later & pay $25/ticket to call United and change our return tickets to the new date.

BTW even while I waited for 1 day to book the return, 2 out the three SFO-OGG  non-stops became unavailable(it was a Friday).


----------



## scotlass (Sep 3, 2008)

*I am trying to get 3 United FF tickets to Maui for late July 2009 & the United agent was unwilling to hold the outbound tickets the way American Airlines would do without any hesitation.*

Were you booking on United itself or a partner?  My experience was that by booking on a United flight, you could hold the seats but not if it was a partner airline.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2008)

scotlass said:


> *I am trying to get 3 United FF tickets to Maui for late July 2009 & the United agent was unwilling to hold the outbound tickets the way American Airlines would do without any hesitation.*
> 
> Were you booking on United itself or a partner?  My experience was that by booking on a United flight, you could hold the seats but not if it was a partner airline.



I'd still like to know how you achieve this.  I couldn't get United to hold a flight for even *one* day.  And yes, this was on United, not a partner.


----------



## skim118 (Sep 3, 2008)

scotlass said:


> Were you booking on United itself or a partner?  My experience was that by booking on a United flight, you could hold the seats but not if it was a partner airline.



I was booking on United directly -- they have 3 non-stops daily from SFO-OGG;  I have no idea why they give different answers to different callers;  in any case our workaround of booking the next day return works, since United does not charge additional fees for changing the date of the return flight other than the $25/ticket to change it by calling them.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 3, 2008)

This is really bizarre but I can't find the thread where I got the information although it was probably on flyertalk.  My flights are BOS-LRH so maybe the route has something to do with holding the flights although I would think that BOS-LHR in June would be as difficult to get as flights to Hawaii.  International vs. domestic?  Don't know.  Weird.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2008)

scotlass said:


> This is really bizarre but I can't find the thread where I got the information although it was probably on flyertalk.  My flights are BOS-LRH so maybe the route has something to do with holding the flights although I would think that BOS-LHR in June would be as difficult to get as flights to Hawaii.  International vs. domestic?  Don't know.  Weird.



Maybe they just like you better.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 3, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Maybe they just like you better.



Don't think so although I am told I have a sexy voice on the phone!  Seriously, the advice I got came from a United employee who posts on one of the boards.  I thought it was the United thread on flyertalk but I couldn't find it.  I'd say maybe I dreamt it, but I do actually have flights and they were quite easy to get.  Again, perhaps it's the route of flights.

Update:  Ok, I am not crazy.  Here is the link to the page on flyertalk where I asked the questions of a Reservations agent:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=846985&page=6.  Scroll down to the RSSRNotInIndia answer to my question on July 28 at 5:17pm.  Perhaps you can post the question again.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2008)

scotlass said:


> Update:  Ok, I am not crazy.  Here is the link to the page on flyertalk where I asked the questions of a Reservations agent:
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=846985&page=6.  Scroll down to the RSSRNotInIndia answer to my question on July 28 at 5:17pm.  Perhaps you can post the question again.



Thanks for the link.  I'm reading the answer and I don't understand this part:

"The agents are correct... we can hold all-UA itineraries booked 330-days out for up to three weeks but Star Awards are still restricted to a maximum of 72-hours. I've seen itineraries in which a longer hold was "honored," and many of the flights canceled out."

Was your original question about ff flights, or just reservations in general?  I'm thinking the part about Star Awards (and I don't think I've heard that term before) is for flights booked with ff miles.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 4, 2008)

The Star Awards refers to the Star Alliance which is the partner airlines connected to United.  What she means is that some ff reservations booked with partners were supposedly able to be held more than 72 hours but were ultimately cancelled.  Only on United can they be held for up to 3 weeks.  My original question to her was about ff miles.  You can find it in the thread above the answer I pointed out in the link.


----------



## philemer (Sep 4, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Wish I'd know this sooner.  But, then again, I've never known United to hold until the return flight could be booked.  I've tried in the past and was told no. Did you have to pay any extra fee for this?



They may be getting more strict (following their rules) but I've always been able to "hold" a flt. for 14-21 days. Your Mileage May Vary (YMMV).


----------



## Luanne (Sep 4, 2008)

philemer said:


> They may be getting more strict (following their rules) but I've always been able to "hold" a flt. for 14-21 days. Your Mileage May Vary (YMMV).



Okay, I'll go back to my original premise.  They just don't like me.


----------

